# survey  highest paying(specialty)jobs and regions



## roninhaijin@gmail.com (Aug 2, 2016)

what are the highest paying(specialty)jobs and regions  for coders


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 3, 2016)

Take a look at AAPC's salary survey.  This will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Charity Evans (Aug 10, 2017)

*Highest paid coding specialites*



Pam Brooks said:


> Take a look at AAPC's salary survey.  This will tell you what you need to know.



I took a look at the most recent salary survey from AAPC and it doesn't compare the rate of pay for the various coding specialties. (eg. Neuropsych vs. OBGYN vs. Cardiology) It compares the regions across the US, compares noncertified vs certified, compares the different certification such as CPCO vs CPMA, etc. Do you have any other suggestions as to where I might find this information? I appreciate any advice you can give. 

Thanks,

C. Beth White


----------



## SAllard607 (Aug 15, 2017)

Usually it is not the specialty that drives the pay rate but the experience and type of work that is being done. Salary is usually determined based on years of experience, and whether you are a coder, auditor/educator or manager.


----------

